# Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://ia.ec.imdb.com/media/imdb/01/I/90/59/42/10m.jpg[/img]





At the End of the World, the Adventure Begins



Trailer




I have thoroughly enjoyed these movies and I'm sure I'll equally enjoy this one.


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

I realy loved these movies too and cant wait to see the third chapture. I realy enjoyed both of the movies so far and am sure I love "At Worlds End" also. What I cant belive is how many people do not feel the same way about these movies. :coocoo:


----------



## Sir Terrence (Jun 8, 2006)

I finally went to check it out, and thoroughly enjoyed the movie. The end was quite surprising, the humor thoughout was very good. I must say that I hated the THX sound system in the theater I saw it in. Honky, harsh, lacking in deminsion is what I would describe the sound I heard. It really took away from the movie. My best friend commented that my home system trashes the **** out of this system. I replied that most hometheaters do.


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

The first time I saw the first film, it was a blind buy on DVD. I didn't have high hopes for a film based on a mediocre (IMO) family ride at a theme park. However, during the scene where Jack first escapes ("... You will always remember this as the day when you _almost_ caught Captain Jack Sparrow."), I remember saying to myself _out loud_: "This is a really good movie." That is rare with me to be so entertained as to actually be giddy. The second film required multiple viewings before I decided how I felt about it (not actually a bad thing - I had to see "The Matrix" several times before I decided I liked it), and its was a fun romp, but not in the same league as the first one. The tird film will be a blind buy on Blu Ray... I am waiting for the inevitable HD three pack this Christmas of all three films (right beside the Spidey 3-pack)...


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

Man, I hope they come out with this series on HD-dvd. It does'int look like Im going to be getting a BlueRay player any time soon. But I do see a Hd player in my future. :bigsmile:


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Truthfully, I don't understand why this series is so popular. I'm a huge action/sci-fi/fantasy fan, but I've always been a little bored by them.

Johnny Dep is a superb actor, and sure he makes the movie, but even then his characterisation seems a little excessive.

I haven't seen the third one yet, but if it's anything like the drawn-out-excuse-for-action that the second one was, I'm in no great rush.


----------

